# The Christian Bumper Sticker........................



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

I was going for a haircut earlier, and I was behind a truck with a sticker proclaiming: MY BOSS IS A JEWISH CARPENTER! Now it may just be an issue of personal taste, I am not a Bumper Sticker guy, not for politics, schools, sports teams, you name it. I keep my cards close to my vest, I have my beliefs and opinions, but a b.s. truly cannot convey all I really think, esp. in regard to the Faith. I cannot say it offends me if some wants a cross, fish or bumper sticker on their "ride" but at a certain level (while it does not "bother" me) there is something I have always felt something slightly distasteful about "Jesus" bumper stickers. I guess I just wanted a feel on the PB on this, is it just me, or does it reflect the typical American tendency towards reductionism? (No slight intended to anyone who uses a sticker! This could easily just be me being weird.) Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 10, 2008)

I enjoy humorous bumper stickers and political ones i enjoy because of irony, i have a bumper sticker on my Jeep for instance that reads "Thank you President Bush" not because i am an unconditional friend of the president but because i live in LA and enjoy the reaction in this liberal cesspool.

The best bumper sticker I've ever encountered was one in response to that ridiculous sticker "In Case of Rapture this Car will Be Unmanned", the brilliant response sticker read "In Case of Rapture can I Have Your Car?"


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

I have one that says "Body pierceing saved my life" and have a rather grafic picture of Jesus' arm getting the nail in it. and one I have that says fireproof but I got that one because it was pretty....
funny story: I like fairies... so when i was 16 and had my 1st car I got a fair size sticker that was the outline of a fairy on the back windshield... she was facing you with her arms crossed infront of her.... I had my car for 4 years... one day about 31/2 years into it a guy said "dude you have a naked fairy on your car!" he was right you could see her bum (which I thought was the bottom of her wings) after that I desided to carefully examine all stickers on my car


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 10, 2008)

I have an NRA bumper sticker; it makes me a less likely candidate for certain forms of robbery. Actually, it's an inside window sticker, so that some whack job Bay Arian doesn't tear it off.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

OK! Not dealing with stickers in general (though I did use other examples in my OP) I wish to keep the focus on Jesus Bumper Stickers.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 10, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> The best bumper sticker I've ever encountered was one in response to that ridiculous sticker "In Case of Rapture this Car will Be Unmanned", the brilliant response sticker read "In Case of Rapture can I Have Your Car?"



Now that is funny.....

I do have a Racers For Christ sticker on my trunk lid. My family is involved with this evangelistic endeavor. And it justifies my speeding.... LOL

If I were to make a bumper sticker it would read....

Flee from the Wrath to come.
Look to the Wounds of Christ.
Romans 5:8 

It is a combination of John the Baptist and Father Staupits to Luther.

And no... I am not a Roman sympathizer.


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

my bad... totally disregard the funny story then


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 10, 2008)

BTW, My boss is not a Jewish Carpenter. My Saviour was a Jew and a carpenter for some of his life here on earth but He is my God, King, and Saviour. What is up with this 'my boss is' stuff?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 10, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> OK! Not dealing with stickers in general (though I did use other examples in my OP) I wish to keep the focus on Jesus Bumper Stickers.


Freedom of speech, do as you please, but as believer be thoughtful of the statement conveyed.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 10, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> OK! Not dealing with stickers in general (though I did use other examples in my OP) I wish to keep the focus on Jesus Bumper Stickers.



Jon,

If you're saying that guns have nothing to do with Jesus, you need to re-read the gospels


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

Honor said:


> my bad... totally disregard the funny story then


No, your story was funny Jessica! I just had to get my thread back on track, it was derailing on me.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 10, 2008)

My favourite religious bumper sticker:

'In Case of Rapture My Eschatology is all Wrong'


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 10, 2008)

In Texas would a bumper sticker supporting your favorite football team be considered a religious bumper sticker?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 10, 2008)

Honor said:


> I have one that says "Body pierceing saved my life" and have a rather grafic picture of Jesus' arm getting the nail in it. and one I have that says fireproof but I got that one because it was pretty....
> funny story: I like fairies... so when i was 16 and had my 1st car I got a fair size sticker that was the outline of a fairy on the back windshield... she was facing you with her arms crossed infront of her.... I had my car for 4 years... one day about 31/2 years into it a guy said "dude you have a naked fairy on your car!" he was right you could see her bum (which I thought was the bottom of her wings) after that I desided to carefully examine all stickers on my car



Ack! Around here it is the lesbians who put the fairies/pixies on their vehicles.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 10, 2008)

Ugh... I saw a bumper sticker the other day that said, "Feminism is the radical idea that women are people too." My understanding was totally wrong!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 10, 2008)

Whitefield said:


> In Texas would a bumper sticker supporting your favorite football team be considered a religious bumper sticker?


Good point, in light of the cult of Obama I suppose those were as well.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> BTW, My boss is not a Jewish Carpenter. My Saviour was a Jew and a carpenter for some of his life here on earth but He is my God, King, and Saviour. What is up with this 'my boss is' stuff?



Prime example! I am SURE the dude felt this expressed some profound thing, when, as you noted it points only to a period of the Lord's incarnation and never goes beyond why he was for a period a Jewish carpenter. Thus my issues with Christian Stickers in general....by their nature they can only convey a brief, surface (and if not used in CONTEXT) misleading statements they tend to be shallow and trite.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 10, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> Thus my issues with Christian Stickers in general....by their nature they can only convey a brief, surface (and if not used in CONTEXT) misleading statements they tend to be shallow and trite.



Much like _many_ slogans etc. on church signs that confuse the truth more than they convey the truth.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 10, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Thus my issues with Christian Stickers in general....by their nature they can only convey a brief, surface (and if not used in CONTEXT) misleading statements they tend to be shallow and trite.
> ...


IO dunno, if a sticker said "Jesus is God, you are a sinner, repent and trust in Him" I would give credit for succinctness.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 10, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Lake said:
> ...



Duly noted. I should have said "much like *many* slogans" to avoid confusion. At the same time however slogans, in my understanding, usually do not convey such rich truths as you cite above but rather try to sell something to the hearer rather than actually maintain or proclaim something of value.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 10, 2008)

> "Jesus is God, you are a sinner, repent and trust in Him"



Someone make that one!


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> > "Jesus is God, you are a sinner, repent and trust in Him"
> 
> 
> 
> Someone make that one!


Ah! But there we hit on another problem with the brevity of the sticker, in this case basic truth, expressed in a succinct manner, BUT it raises another issue, who is being influenced by this (true though it might be), the Gospel mandate is usually a "hands on" thing, if we could rely on reductionism like this a missionary could (in theory) find how to translate these words into "fill in the blank" language and drop them off as leaflets. We all know it does not work that way. Salvation may be "simple" in that Christ shouldered and covered our sins, but to convey and explain this to a non Christian requires more than a statement than we can convey on a sticker, I would go as far as saying the statement we have as an example only conveys "true meaning" to another Christian who might see it, which rather defeats the purpose.


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

how about that one that says "God is my Co-Pilot"


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 10, 2008)

Honor said:


> how about that one that says "God is my Co-Pilot"



I despise that one.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

Honor said:


> how about that one that says "God is my Co-Pilot"



I have seen those (shudder) it is bad theology...if you are a true Christian there is no "co-pilot" about it. He IS THE PILOT or if you prefer...in Him we live and move and have our being.


----------



## E Nomine (Dec 10, 2008)

I love the rare sighting of a Christian or conservative bumper sticker in the Bay Area!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 10, 2008)

To be fair i think the "God is my Co-Pilot" can be revived theologically if it is simply extended to read " God is my co-pilot and I'm drunk and passed out so He's at the Controls"


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> To be fair i think the "God is my Co-Pilot" can be revived theologically if it is simply extended to read " God is my co-pilot and I'm drunk and passed out so He's at the Controls"



 Perhaps, BUT if you are dead drunk you might wish to examine your personal walk. (Nice try though.)


----------



## he beholds (Dec 10, 2008)

Honor said:


> how about that one that says "God is my Co-Pilot"




This leads to the only bumper sticker I want: "Dog is my co-pilot."

I want one of these soooooooooooooooo bad. I've only seen this on a car once, and fell immediately in love with it. 
I really, really love it. 

On my car, (sorry, this is non-religious but Texan, which was mentioned) I have an 8x10 _Ron Paul For President_ magnet that my S-I-L sent to me for my birthday last May.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a George Bush 04 on my RX-7, Fred Thompson 08 and "ye do err, not knowing the scriptures" on my Toyota, and nothing yet on my other 2.

I love bumper stickers. Esp, "In case of Rapture, this vehicle will be unmanned" Too Funny. (You don't have to be a dispensationalist to appreciate that one)

And yes, my political stickers also are a religious statement too!

-----Added 12/10/2008 at 05:26:35 EST-----

Another good one is "If God is your co-pilot, you better move over"

I also have the Calvin dude at the foot of the cross on both cars.


----------



## Curt (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anybody remember "I found it"?


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

he beholds said:


> Honor said:
> 
> 
> > how about that one that says "God is my Co-Pilot"
> ...


 I had a Ron Paul for pres... I took it off the day after the election  the whole co-pilot thing.... my friend had that and I mentioned to her and her hubby the bad theology to it and so the hubby right there pulled out a sharpie and marked out Co



Jon... can I please tell another non-biblical funny bumper sticker story.... it's quiet funny <--- sad puppy dog face.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 10, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I have an invisible one that reads a very and invisibly funny & clever statement.



I always have grape juice and/or ultraviolet light in my car for such occasions. Witness me following people spraying a 'foreign' substance and shining strange lights on their bumpers. It is a real conversation starter!


----------



## Gesetveemet (Dec 10, 2008)

I no longer have a scripture bumper sticker, because I speed.

The worst sticker I have seen is "BORN OK THE FIRST TIME".


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 10, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> My favourite religious bumper sticker:
> 
> 'In Case of Rapture My Eschatology is all Wrong'


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 10, 2008)

There is a "Jews For Jesus" bumper sticker. There is another one that says, "Be More Jewish, Believe in Jesus.".

-----Added 12/10/2008 at 07:14:27 EST-----

There should be one that says, "Arminius loved daisies."


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

the one that gets to me the most is the one that says "coexist" in all the different symbols I want to rear end someone ever time.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 10, 2008)

Here are a few: 

In Grand Rapids: 
-The emergent church in town (Rob Bell's Mars Hill)- all their members and peeps have "Love Wins". It is black with white letters. I thought one that would be nice is "What is Loves Prize?" in the same font. 
-There have been some theonomists in town that have "God's Law or Chaos" bumperstickers... that overthrows the idea of evangelical bumper stickers, if you ask me. 

In Colorado Springs (Where Dobson resides):
-Focus on Your Own D*mn Family. 

My favorite New Agey one: 
-My Karma ran over your dogma. 



-----Added 12/10/2008 at 07:59:39 EST-----

I have this on my cars. Can you imagine?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, non religious but YEARS ago I had one that read:

Vote Democrat it's easier than working


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 10, 2008)

here is the one i have on my truck


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Dec 10, 2008)

Curt said:


> Does anybody remember "I found it"?



Sadly, yes. We did that whole program while we were attending a Christian And Missionary Alliance church 30+ years ago - can't remember the exact year that that was popular but probably around 1975/76. We wore the "I Found It" pin and waited for people to ask us what it was that we had found. What a horrid 'evangelistic' tool. It was so Arminian to the core. I am grieved I was ever a part of something like that.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

Ginny Dohms said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody remember "I found it"?
> ...


Oh wow! I forgot about that one. I would like to have a "Back to the Future" car and ask people how they actually misplaced "It".


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2008)

I remember this vaguely. I was in a church that had a Calvinistic pastor at the time. He didn't cotton to such foolishness!


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

Ivan said:


> I remember this vaguely. I was in a church that had a Calvinistic pastor at the time. He didn't cotton to such foolishness!



Cotton! THIS is a word that needs a comeback in this sort of context! I love it! I don't cotton to these new words.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > I remember this vaguely. I was in a church that had a Calvinistic pastor at the time. He didn't cotton to such foolishness!
> ...



Jon, I'm a very old man that uses very old impressions...just ask Dennis.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...


Well being new here....I will have to decide if I cotton to him before I ask.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Lake said:
> ...



Oh, I'm sure you will. He's a nice old man too.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...


 Brutal.


----------



## SueS (Dec 11, 2008)

Ginny Dohms said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody remember "I found it"?
> ...





Oh, yes, I remember that! We moved to the Steubenville area at the height of it and there were "I Found It!" stickers everywhere! Of course the reaction to them were the stickers that said "I Lost It!"

Also, how about the one that says, "It's All About Me"? There was a woman in our former church who was highly offended by that and who got up during a service (it was a charismatic church and this sort of thing happened all the time - nobody had ever heard of the RPW!) and ranted about it for several minutes. Ah, those were the days my friend - I thought they'd NEVER end!!!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 11, 2008)

A few years ago when I lived in Asheville, NC they had a "We Still Pray" rally, and everyone had the bumper sticker. The pagans responded with "We Still Don't Care" bumper stickers...awful, but clever.

Ginny, don't feel bad about the "I Found It" bumper stickers. My wife was telling me that when she was young someone approached her with a "Round To It"...it was a coin like object; the person asked her if she had ever gotten a round to it...she aske what it was, he handed her the coin like thing, and said, "This is a 'round to it', and is to remind you that if you haven't 'asked Jesus into your heart' you had better get around to it."  Thank the Lord, my wife was already a believer; if she wasn't I don't think this would have qualified as a hearing of the gospel.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 11, 2008)

nicnap said:


> A few years ago when I lived in Asheville, NC they had a "We Still Pray" rally, and everyone had the bumper sticker. The pagans responded with "We Still Don't Care" bumper stickers...awful, but clever.
> 
> Ginny, don't feel bad about the "I Found It" bumper stickers. My wife was telling me that when she was young someone approached her with a "Round To It"...it was a coin like object; the person asked her if she had ever gotten a round to it...she aske what it was, he handed her the coin like thing, and said, "This is a 'round to it', and is to remind you that if you haven't 'asked Jesus into your heart' you had better get around to it."  Thank the Lord, my wife was already a believer; if she wasn't I don't think this would have qualified as a hearing of the gospel.


Yet ANOTHER problem with the Bumper Sticker, when you reduce the faith to some little cliche you can paste on your car you are just ASKING the Infidel to comeback with a with and clever comeback. They CAN of course ridicule the Gospel, BUT when presented in a logical construct (the true Biblical Gospel) it is not quite as easy. Bumper Sticker mentality does NOTHING to forward the Kingdom.


----------



## moral necessity (Dec 11, 2008)

A guy in my old church said he was once knew of a guy who stopped at a light behind a car with a bumper sticker that read "Honk if you love Jesus." So, he began to honk his horn. After a few times of doing so, the guy with the sticker on his car leaned his head out the window and yelled, "Hey you dumb so and so, can't you see the light's red!!!" So, I guess if you go to sell your car to someone, you may want to think twice about leaving certain stickers on, I suppose.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 11, 2008)

> Bumper Sticker mentality does NOTHING to forward the Kingdom.



Not to mention they just look tacky.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 11, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> A guy in my old church said he was once knew of a guy who stopped at a light behind a car with a bumper sticker that read "Honk if you love Jesus." So, he began to honk his horn. After a few times of doing so, the guy with the sticker on his car leaned his head out the window and yelled, "Hey you dumb so and so, can't you see the light's red!!!" So, I guess if you go to sell your car to someone, you may want to think twice about leaving certain stickers on, I suppose.



Something very similar happened to my uncle. He honked and the guy "shot him the bird."


----------



## cedar_chopper (Dec 11, 2008)

after becomming a believer, someone told me about christian bookstores...and since i was going to a bible church, where the pastor was a DTS grad. was basically told that the ryrie study bible NASB was justabout the only true bible....i bought one, plus a sticker that read: turn or burn!

one sticker i liked from a few yrs ago read: no Jesus, no peace
know Jesus, know peace

and as a screen printer, ive been wanting to do one that has the wittenburg door on it with scroll on it that reads repent & reform


----------



## turmeric (Dec 11, 2008)

"Jesus is Coming Back - Look Busy!"

And then the infamous "Eternity - Smoking or Non?"


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 11, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> My Karma ran over your dogma.







nleshelman said:


> I have this on my cars. Can you imagine?



I rather like this one. It sends a positive message, does it not? Only, make sure you don't speed or anything - you might cause someone to despise or think ill of the Lord.

What does the thread starter say?



Ginny Dohms said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody remember "I found it"?
> ...



I didn't get that one at first. I thought the guy found the car, as in "I didn't steal it - I found it!" 



turmeric said:


> "Jesus is Coming Back - Look Busy!"



Weird?



turmeric said:


> And then the infamous "Eternity - Smoking or Non?"


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 11, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Honor said:
> 
> 
> > how about that one that says "God is my Co-Pilot"
> ...




This one is even worse it says, 
"Try Jesus, if you don't like him the devil will always take you back."

What?! So the Saviour, God, and King of the universe is like a hat we try on and if we don't like the colour we try somthing else?


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 11, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Honor said:
> ...


Another good example! The reductionism leads to bad theology. People, I want to point out something, it is not really "just" me dogging bumper stickers, what disturbs me is this, to a degree I feel the "stickers" are emblematic of what the "Christian mind" in North America is coming to, a shallow, lowest common denominator mentality. It is quite pitiful, I actually (sadly) see some of this in the reformed churches........


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2008)

My wife & I just got back from a visit to the US, and one thing we noticed was the number of bumper stickers we saw.

Here you almost never see them.

However, when I lived in the US I used to drive an old pick-up with a "Warning! Driver does not carry more then $20 worth of ammunition" sticker on it.

I did however put as fish logo on my car back in the early 90's after reading an interview in Rolling Stone with someone (don't remember who) who said, "whenever I see a fish on a car, I know that inside of that car is the enemy"!

After reading that, I wanted to be know as "the enemy"!


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 12, 2008)

I haven't put bumper stickers on my cars in many years. The last i had was Darwin's fish being eaten by Christ's name. I might be willing to make an exception for that one Adam. 
( Vote Democrat it's easier than working )


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Dec 12, 2008)

I saw one that my wife loved because she can't stand folks who tailgate. 

"Are you following Jesus this close?" 

lol

-----Added 12/12/2008 at 09:11:40 EST-----

Another one I see in Georgia from time to time, "Back off or I'll flip a booger on you!" 

BTW, I don't have bumper stickers on my truck. I do have a decal in the right rear window that is a cross with a cowboy hat hanging on it.


----------



## smhbbag (Dec 12, 2008)

> "Are you following Jesus this close?"



FYI, it should read: "Are you following Jesus this close_ly_?" 

This is a public service announcement by your friendly neighborhood adverb Nazi.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Dec 12, 2008)

smhbbag said:


> > "Are you following Jesus this close?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weer in the south here Adolf...we can spel it eeny way we wanna.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 12, 2008)

One of my favorite stickers I saw years ago stated....

Jesus is coming back soon... 
and boy, is he pi--ed off. 

Sorry if that is a bit to earthy for you guys. I am kinda earthy.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 12, 2008)

Kevin said:


> My wife & I just got back from a visit to the US, and one thing we noticed was the number of bumper stickers we saw.
> 
> Here you almost never see them.
> 
> ...


 OK, oddly that might tempt me.


----------



## discipulo (Dec 16, 2008)

Here in Portugal we only have the little fish sticker.

It’s mostly to recognize each other, so it’s really nice

when I see a little fish on the road, but the rest of the people

just imagine we belong to a kind of a FISHING CLUB


----------



## smhbbag (Dec 16, 2008)

One that I really enjoyed on a former roommate's car:

"Every Tribe, Tongue and Nation or BUST!"


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2008)

Kevin said:


> I did however put as fish logo on my car back in the early 90's after reading an interview in Rolling Stone with someone (don't remember who) who said, "whenever I see a fish on a car, I know that inside of that car is the enemy"!
> 
> After reading that, I wanted to be know as "the enemy"!



I had a bumper sticker on my car (in the middle of the back window of a Mustang) that read, "Find Buried Treasure, Read Your Bible". I was attending Southern Illinois University at the time. That bumper sticker took so much abuse that I eventually had to take it off. 

I was identified as "the enemy" too, I suppose.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Dec 16, 2008)

I have 2: One reads "Are you Army strong?" and the other reads "I love my wife". I get alot for the second one becase... well Im not married and never have been. I tell people that I love my wife, who ever she ends uop being, enough to wait for her. That gives me good opporotunities to witness or , at the least, talk about purity.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 16, 2008)

discipulo said:


> Here in Portugal we only have the little fish sticker.
> 
> It’s mostly to recognize each other, so it’s really nice
> 
> ...


That is not something I would object to, it is a symbol recognized by other Christians, it is not a sound-byte sticker.Blessings


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, but if you have a fish on your car make sure you don't give the world reason to blaspheme with your driving!


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 16, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Yeah, but if you have a fish on your car make sure you don't give the world reason to blaspheme with your driving!


I TOTALLY agree, but it is MUCH harder to make jokes about a fish than a sticker "Saying Honk If You Love Jesus."


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Dec 16, 2008)

nicnap said:


> My wife was telling me that when she was young someone approached her with a "Round To It"...it was a coin like object; the person asked her if she had ever gotten a round to it...she aske what it was, he handed her the coin like thing, and said, "This is a 'round to it', and is to remind you that if you haven't 'asked Jesus into your heart' you had better get around to it."  Thank the Lord, my wife was already a believer; if she wasn't I don't think this would have qualified as a hearing of the gospel.



Hey, The Way Of The Master sells those! I thought they were funny. I always wondered, _Who came up with that? How strange!_


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Dec 16, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Here are a few:
> 
> In Grand Rapids:
> -The emergent church in town (Rob Bell's Mars Hill)- all their members and peeps have "Love Wins". It is black with white letters. I thought one that would be nice is "What is Loves Prize?" in the same font.
> ...



Ugh! It's sad that such a historically reformed town is now known for Bell and his followers.

The only bumper sticker I have is my NRA. Years ago (when the yankees were still winning the world series) I thought I could make money selling an "Anybody but the Yankees" bumper sticker. That ship has sailed.

With the subject at hand, I'd say that most "Christian" bumper stickers annoy me but that's mainly because they are flippant or just bad theology. Maybe some of us here should start a bumper sticker company.

-----Added 12/16/2008 at 03:52:06 EST-----



rescuedbyLove said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > My wife was telling me that when she was young someone approached her with a "Round To It"...it was a coin like object; the person asked her if she had ever gotten a round to it...she aske what it was, he handed her the coin like thing, and said, "This is a 'round to it', and is to remind you that if you haven't 'asked Jesus into your heart' you had better get around to it."  Thank the Lord, my wife was already a believer; if she wasn't I don't think this would have qualified as a hearing of the gospel.
> ...



They sell coins with the 10 commandments (because they use the law to convict of sin) on them not a "roun to it" method. Ray Comfort is very much against that sort of "gospel" presentation.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Dec 16, 2008)

ManleyBeasley said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few:
> ...




WOTM _does_ sell the Round Tuit. I ordered some tracts from them a few years ago (a combination pack), and that was one of them (it also came with the 10 commandment coins). But it doesn't say "ask Jesus into your heart"--I know Ray Comfort is against that.

-----Added 12/16/2008 at 04:27:16 EST-----

Apologies, Jon for another derailment of your thread!


----------



## discipulo (Dec 16, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Yeah, but if you have a fish on your car make sure you don't give the world reason to blaspheme with your driving!



Actually it is not because we have a Christian bumper sticker that we should drive safely and well, is it?


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 16, 2008)

rescuedbyLove said:


> ManleyBeasley said:
> 
> 
> > nleshelman said:
> ...


That's OK Amber! We are cool. I think I pretty much made my points on why (in general) I dislike bumper stickers! At this point, derail away!


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Dec 17, 2008)

rescuedbyLove said:


> ManleyBeasley said:
> 
> 
> > nleshelman said:
> ...



Hmm. That's strange. He's very against the whole "give Jesus a try" attitude. I've heard him preach against it.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't generally do bumperstickers, but many years ago I found one tht I thought was way cool and I put it on my Buick. It read...

"The Big Bang Theory- God spoke and Bang! it happened!"

Theognome


----------

